# Emirates Group Job - Shortlisted



## sanjivsai (Dec 14, 2014)

Dear colleagues,

I am new to this forum and am glad that I have found it before my video interview with the Emirates Group, later this week.

I would be grateful, if someone could clarify what I can expect as a monthly salary - for Grade: EK.09 - Manager (Medical Services Division), responsible for 40 employees. I have over 24+ years experience in Healthcare Management.
Should this figure include or exclude accommodation and transport?

Can anyone also elaborate on the type of questions that I can expect in the interview and what I should ask?

Many Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards
Sanjiv
(UK)


----------



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

The only person who can answer that is the previous EK.09 manager of medical servies!

I work in aviation (not EK) and I have found emirates to pay above and beyond in every area, so I wouldnt be too worried about it. 

There staff accomadation (if required) is of a very high standard for all mid-grade managers.


----------

